
The US says it has inserted offensive malware into Russia’s power grid - jbredeche
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/613782/russia-cybersecurity-power-stations-cyberattack-malware
======
simonblack
With a really stupid precedent established by this, what could possibly go
wrong?

Tit for tat can be a rather nasty unintended consequence

 _A warning: The US hopes that these revelations will act as a deterrent
against any future attacks by Russia on its systems. But there’s always the
risk that it could fuel an escalation instead._

Why is it that the US thinks it can cause damage to others with impunity, but
others won't dare to hit back?

When I was young, this was called "Cruisin' for a Bruisin'."

------
rolph
Im having a hard time not translating this into US just attacked russian
infrastructure.

i could see identifying an exploit and having a 'button' to push, but actually
depositing malware into a system is like walking uninvited into a strangers
house with a weapon drawn and ready.

------
java-man
Somebody _really_ wants Cold War redux...

